# My dog Willow



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's some pics of my dog Willow she's 3 and a half years old now. Got her from the Dogs Trust when she was 6 months.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

She's gorgeous...lovely pics.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Ony, she may be gorgeous but she's trouble


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

awww she is gorgeous !!  well done on getting a rescue pup :thumbup1:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

SHe's so pretty, I love her tuxedo looks.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone 
Being a rescue dog she has a lot of problems with behaviour, we are trying to sort these out but it all takes time.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thought i would add some more pics of Willow.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Cute dog. I love the name Willow. I had a cat named Willow a few years ago.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

beautiful,fantastic condition,lovely shiney coat


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww, she's lovely! She has such a pretty face!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for your compliments everyone. She is a gorgeous dog, i just wish we could train her a bit better. 
We didn't name her Willow she was already named that, but before that she was called Princess.


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the pic with the destroyed toy, that is a very familiar sight in my house!
Willow is adorable :thumbsup:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Emraa said:


> I love the pic with the destroyed toy, that is a very familiar sight in my house!
> Willow is adorable :thumbsup:


Hehe that was about 5 minutes after i gave it to her! Although she has got some toys that she's had for over 1 and 1/2 now, if she gets dog toys she destroys them quickly but if they are childrens toys she keeps them nice.
Thanks


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous dog you have...


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thankyou Mezzer


----------



## Sol (Dec 9, 2009)

Great pics! At first I'm like, what in the world is that thing on her head!....notice now that its a flamingo.lol. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Sol said:


> Great pics! At first I'm like, what in the world is that thing on her head!....notice now that its a flamingo.lol. Thanks for sharing!


Hehe yep that was one of her toys!


----------



## tomspencer (Sep 24, 2010)

willow is a lovely name !


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

tomspencer said:


> willow is a lovely name !


Aww thanks  she was a rescue dog so she was already named Willow but i had liked the name previously.


----------

